# Call for heat no boiler fire???



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a three zone very basic boiler system in my home. Two upstairs zones in one's own in the basement. The basement heating zone works perfect. I turn up the thermostat, moments later the boiler fires and all is well. The two upstairs zones are the issue. Whenever I turn either of them up calling for heat the zone valve opens but that is it. The sequence of operation stops there. The boiler never fires. I have the old antiquated tstats as pictured. The boiler also makes our hot domestic hot water and that zone too works perfect. I am hoping it is just a thermostats that need to be replaced. What would cause the zone valve to open up but not continue the firing sequence!? I am a master plumber but by no means a service guy. I run larger commercial projects. Can someone please give me some insight!!!?? I'd surely appreciate any and all help/advice!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the end switches in the zone valve are corroded, pull the motor and that black micro switch is the issue , spray some anti corrosion spray in it, or take them out and open them up to spray, if no worky replace them, this is for honeywell zone valves..nothing todo with thermostats..


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Jklsr55 said:


> I have a three zone very basic boiler system in my home. Two upstairs zones in one's own in the basement.
> The basement heating zone works perfect. I turn up the thermostat, moments later the boiler fires and all is well. The two upstairs zones are the issue. Whenever I turn either of them up calling for heat the zone valve opens but that is it. The sequence of operation stops there.
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## jtmell (Apr 27, 2013)

The Thermostat should open the zone valve and turn on the circulator.If the circulator works I would also think the top floors are airbound.


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok Mr. "Master Plumber",
What you need to check for is continuity on the end switch (wires) at the boiler or off the zone valve or zone valve controller. . Do you have zone valves in your system or do you have zone pumps? Likely a picture of your boiler system will help us help you more than a pic of your thermostats. 

Most likely, as some one stated above, one of your zone valves is not closing the end switch. 

Post that picture!


----------

